# PORTAGE LAKES bass OPEN 9/10 100% PAYOUT!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The bite must have gotten wild cause my phone just won't stop ringing!!!

Numbers are low right now- be interesting to see what the Saturday morning ramp pays bring to the field!!! 25 spots remain of the 60 team capped field- $6000 to first on full field- a mere 100% otherwise!!!

If you are fishn' please be prepared to launch- have partner park at beach and boat pick up partner there- boat checks at ramp- registration at beach!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dude, you are slackin on the hustle! the fish have been hitting good though! did real good on the south end of turkeyfoot...


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nip what time boat checks and registration thanks G


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

dolphin- checkn boats/livewells at ramp starting at 5:30am - registration area at beach will be setup simultaneously. Just got three more overnighters - what wrong with bassfisherpeople!!! lololol

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nip, I believe there is a triathlon on Saturday at Portage. They will be using the beach area to do their swim I believe. It's a pretty big event. I'm not sure how that might effect us boating/beaching near the beach if at all but thought I'd mention it. Perhaps it won't make a difference but just a heads up....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks MUCH Bill!!!

I called the park office today just to follow up and they didnt mention it.

I did just do a search and located it online. Looks to be a pretty sizeable deal too!!! Nothing like a 9pm crunch- I just picked up the morning handouts at Kinkos! Ouch  

Well get it figured out upon our arrival in the am. I love this directing stuff... !% 

Thanks again- you should work for ODNR!

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

For what it's worth at this late hour....

The New State Park Ramp will be utilized for registration and weigh-in...

Dont go the the beach unless you plan to run, bike and swim 'till you hurt!

Not sure how this will impact the Park Manager with our presence, it's the best and only option with least negative consequences. 

Thanks again Bill.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a real cluster at the beach....


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeehaa.. See you peeps at Portage..


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

somebody hand me a box of tissues, loosing a 5+ pounder right at the boat hurts!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how did it go guys?!?!?!?!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure, we only had 10.22lbs for our limit and that didn't even put us close...

Austin, nice to see you briefly. Sorry to hear the big one got away... seems that happens to alot of people!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice to see you aswell Bill. We had 8.22 pounds, even with that hawg we would have only had around 12 which when I left It sounded like you would need 13lbs or more for a check, It would have made a nice run at big bass though


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

We had 8.64 with our limit. I think Jeff Swisher and his son were the last check with around 13 1/2. Portage is a fantastic fishery and Nip's tourney was a flawless production as usual.

Thanks for a great year my friend!

Ding<-----still haunted by a couple of "blown hawgs".....hem hem


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

The winning weight was 15.02 lbs. and it just so happened that my friend Nick had that 15.02lbs  
He and Jamison did a great job! Congrats to both of you for this victory :B 








By the way, I think that Rory runs an awesome tournament. I definitely will be participating in these next year  Well, if I'm not broke by then.. lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Dinger for the kind words and AWESOME rods! Your charma is good for a couple of 5lbrs in the future!

Reellady- greatly appreciate the fill for the photos, youre pretty handy! Not sure of the look I got goin' in the one you posted though!!!  

Thanks to all the NOAA anglers- Bill- Austin-Gomez and others from OGF who make the circut what it is... and will be!!! 10k to first is just around the corner because of folks like this, you all motivate me!!!


Nip


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

hem hem....nip

...and thanks to those who drove 3 hours and volunteered their time to come help! 

I even brought food

Well I knew it would be the only time I get to hold 4 pounders from portage...and those are going to be the only 14 and 15 pound bags I'll ever get to carry from that pond! so I guess we're even.

You need to get some better gloves!

But really...great tournament...lots of fun. Wish I would have known there were so many OGFer's there. I would have introduced myself.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nip when will you have the final results posted from saturday thanks in advance G


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

blue dolphin said:


> Nip when will you have the final results posted from saturday thanks in advance G


Here ya go  :B


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

I was wondering how Bill and I did. 

Nip, very nice tourney. Portage is one amazing fishery. Hard to believe the weight it took to get into the money.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Franks/Engler 0 fish? Did you and Joe go waterskiing?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

yep...great tourney......even though we lost a few toads......looking forward to the central basin open there in october.....AND the 10k at mosquito in the spring!!!!

(hey nip...I got you one of those arm bands...I'll bring it to chautauqua this weekend!!!) HA

g


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i should be out there for the central basin tourney, isn't it like the 16th?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

it is the 16th johnboy. 7:30-3:30 new state ramp. $50 entry($60 @ ramp) $10 bb option. $1000 first place if they have 50 boats plus all the great prizes and stuff they always have.

g


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard it was a good time and for a good cause.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Me an' Gomey fished it for the first time last year and we expected some sort of little jackpot tournament....VERY surprised to see over 80 boats on a day that started out with drizzle, wind, and 40 degree temps!

......and they gave away TONS of prizes after the weigh in. Can't wait 'til the next one!

Ding <------wears his prop cover as a hat


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you guys will have to say hi to me, I'll be one of the 80 boats.... easy to find! or should i just look for the prop cover???


----------

